# HTCS Radiator Erfahrungen Stichwort Leistung und ALU



## knightmare80 (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand noch den HTCS Radiator? ( innovatek HTCS-Radiator - blue: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer )
Ich habe 2 Stück und brauche mehr Radiatorfläche. Bin mir aber unsicher ob ich ALU in meinen Kühlkreislauf bringen sollte.
Ich nutze noch Wasserk?hlung K?hlfl?ssigkeit Double Protect Ultra Blue | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Habe aber 5L Wasserk?hlung K?hlfl?ssigkeit AT-Protect Blue | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
mir jetzt gekauft. 

Hat jemand den Radiator noch in Benutzung? Ich habe 2Stück in Parallelschaltung noch nicht angeschlossen... also nutzbar... was denkt Ihr?

DANKE für jeden Tip !


----------



## knightmare80 (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute, da mir über die Radiatoren keiner eine Info geben kann. Werde ich meine GTX980 nur über diese beiden Radis versuchen zu kühlen. Bin gespannt was ich für Temperaturen erreichen werde,
Werde das dann in einer Liste zusammenfassen und hier Online stellen. Ich finde, passive Radiatoren sind besser als ihr Ruf, vorausgesetzt die Leitungen sind für höhere Temperaturen ausgelegt (Stichwort weiche Schläuche) sowie der User über höhere Wassertemperaturen nicht besorgt ist. Es sollte ja jeden klar sein, das passive Systeme über jedes Grad mehr Wassertemperatur glücklich sind und Wasser für mich auch mal 40Grad haben kann. (Im Vorlauf, also nach dem Verbrauchern und unter 100% Last, mit FoldingHome sowie beim Spielen von AC-BlackFlag)


----------

